# 44 Magnum Reloading Reloading Recipes



## Helmet_S (Mar 18, 2010)

I am getting ready to reload some 44 magnum shells and would like to know what you guys are doing?

For hunting:
Currently I am looking at the Hornady XTP 240 gr HP and using the Enforcer Ramshot powder. I am not sure on the amount of powder yet.

For fun:
Looking for a decent inexpensive load to have some fun with.

Just looking to see what you guys have had success or less than succes with. Any information would be great.

Helmet_S


----------



## youngdon (Mar 10, 2010)

The only data I have that is specifically for the 240gr bullet is for a Nosler 240gr JSP. Starting load is 19.8gr of enforcer vel.1,368 Max load is 22gr. Vel.1520 COL 1.590 Federal 155 primer

I personally prefer H-110 for the .44 Mag If you would like a recipe for that powder you can PM me and I will be glad to get back to you.


----------



## Helmet_S (Mar 18, 2010)

Just to make sure I said this write. I am looking to see what you guys have found works for you out of your $$ magnum. Your Choice of powder, primers, shells, etc.?


----------



## knapper (Feb 5, 2010)

Brass is any that I can find most of the time the .44 is not too touchy, for pratice I get the rem. bulk box and the shoot fair. For hunting the Hornady the XTP work good and shoot good the only other one would load are there sil. crimped for a solid acting bullet. The powder would be H-110. Magnum primers, and a set of dies that has a carbide sizer, it will save lots of time, no lubing needed. Now find what works best for you.


----------



## youngdon (Mar 10, 2010)

+1 on the carbide sizer die I won't waste my money on non-carbide dies for any straight wall pistol cases.


----------



## Helmet_S (Mar 18, 2010)

Thanks guys. I already use carbide dies for all straight cases.

I bought a box of the Hornady XTP bullets and had to return them due to almost all of them having a big length-wise crease down the side. It was weird 200 out of 250 had the same gash down the side. I am guessing that whatever they use to size the bullets to final dimension had something stuck in it. I am waiting on another box to arrive. they should be in this week sometime.

anyways needless to say no reloads loaded yet.


----------



## Bigdrowdy1 (Jan 29, 2010)

I am interested inthisforum. I bought my Dad a 44 magnum Big Boy H006 model Henry Rifle.( He was sold on their saying This caliber has done more to settle and feed more people in its time) KEY


----------



## Bigdrowdy1 (Jan 29, 2010)

Not sure what happened there. (than any other Rifle) I do not care wheather this is right or wrong he wanted it. He is as happy as a kid in a candy store with it and that is all that matters to me. But at over 2.00 per round I can reload and make it cheaper to make his life happier. I have the Nosler reloading manuals here. I would like to know what is closer to the Horandy load as that is what I have him sigthed in at. I have him set up at zero @ 150 yards ,1 1/2 high @ 100 yrds. and 5.5 inch. low @ 200 yards. This is using th e 240 grain leverevlostion ( that aint right) shell. I would appreciated any info that would allow and make him comfortable with my reloads forhim to shoot. Heck I may buy the Hornady Loads and tell him I reloaded them just to maintaint his ballistics his gun is set for.But me being who i am it would give me Great Pride in knowing I did this for him and did not just buy his ammo With this said I really would like to here from others..


----------



## ebbs (Feb 7, 2010)

BigD this is what you want.

Hornady FTX Load Data

All you have to do is click on the one you want and it downloads the pdf file to your computer with all the load info you need to replicate the leverevolution ammo.


----------

